# HF&B Bottle



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 10, 2010)

Been lurking here a long time and finally found some stuff to post. I'm a relic hunter at heart and last year I went to an organized relic hunt and watched them dig out sooooo many bottles that it got me hooked on diggin for bottles. However I've never found anything real good till now. My cousin hunts an early war union camp here in Southern Maryland and has graciously invited me a couple times in the last year to go diggin with him. The first time we went I got into a Trash pit. The pit yielded no whole bottles however it did have a "cryer"... A broken Pikes Peak flask... Well needless to say after that we decided to focus on getting us some good bottles. So thats exactly what we did on friday. A buddy, armed with a Big ol' hoop on his metal detector located this pit for us all to dig and my cousin and I found our first bottles! I found the whiskey and he found the bitters? whiskey? bottle. He also found another whiskey like mine. Was wondering if anyone has any info on this bottle? Rare? Anything about the makers? I can't even figure out what the initials stand for as far as that goes... I did find an old post on this forum from a guy who dug the same (but broken) bottle... 99.9% certain from the same place no less as I've met the gentleman and know he used to dig there. Heres a link to the old post: Mystery Bottle
 I've seen those "melon" ones with the same mark but not one of these... Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
 Also, forgot to mention that several cryers came out of this pit too... G.W. flask....blue squat from philly... among others...
 Anyway, thanks so much for any input!! 
 Forgot to mention, This forum and the people here are simply amazing! There is a wealth of knowledge here and I've learned so much already! I look forward to participating here!
 -JP
 Here's his bottle:
 ps. Can't figure out how to embed this pic so it shows....


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 10, 2010)

OK. Guess I did get it to work lol
 Heres Mine:


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John,...looks like you guys dug some really nice bottles! was there more? It's addicting, to say the least.[]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome aboard John.
 Got some good age to them bottles. Get them cleaned up and give us some close-ups.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## blade (Oct 11, 2010)

What color is the HF&B whiskey bottle ? Here's a picture of a beautiful one on  Jeff and Holly Noordsy's Website.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

My got! Dat thing eez beautiful.....[]


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Welcome to the forum John,...looks like you guys dugÂ some really nice bottles! was there more? It's addicting, to say the least.[]


 
 Thanks Joe! There wasn't any more whole bottles... yet. I'm not so sure we finished it. We only dug it for a few hours before we had to fill 'er in. We did get about 7 or 8 bullets and an eagle cuff button and a neat little suspender buckle. Its REAL big for a trash pit so we are hoping it's "the" or at least a latrine. Could just be one part of a hut. I've read that here they didn't do normal huts but something like 20 foot long dug in cabins. There was a broken G.W. flask.... that was a bummer. And a big old broken food jar that I thought was neat... Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Welcome aboard John.
> Got some good age to them bottles. Get them cleaned up and give us some close-ups.
> ...


 
 Thanks Rocky! Will do! I'll have to make a trip to my cousins house to take some good pics of his.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> What color is the HF&B whiskey bottle ? Here's a picture of a beautiful one onÂ  Jeff and Holly Noordsy's Website.
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome Blade! That's a real purty one. His is a little darker than the one shown... And less whittled for that matter. I would say his is more of a dark puce or amber... I'll have to go to his house and get some good pics of it. I had no idea that it was that rare!! Maybe there is one for me over there! lol. Do you think they know the history of those bottlers? I'd love to learn about them. Thanks Blade!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> What color is the HF&B whiskey bottle ? Here's a picture of a beautiful one onÂ  Jeff and Holly Noordsy's Website.
> 
> ...


 

 I always wished they would have the sale price on the sold bottles, it would be a great reference to everyone in the bottle world......Jim


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> I always wished they would have the sale price on the sold bottles, it would be a great reference to everyone in the bottle world......Jim


 I Agree Jim... I also wish they had some info on the bottlers themselves... I love the history of this stuff.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2010)

Where you from down there? I used to live in California MD.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> Where you from down there? I used to live in California MD.


 
 Mechanicsville. Just about 20 minutes north of California. What made you move north?


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 11, 2010)

If I remember right the last on of these to sell was around $2500 Yours in the 4th one I have seen and they all seem to have been found in Civil war camp sites. And all seem to be shades of puce.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2010)

> Mechanicsville. Just about 20 minutes north of California. What made you move north?


 
 I wasnt really into boating or bar hopping. I'm more into hiking , mountain biking, canoeing, etc. I like the mountains. Frederick also has a nice historic downtown, something that didnt really exist in SO MD. I also wanted an old house to restore and they are tough to find down there.
 I lived in VA before and dug relics for about 20 years there. Never dug in So MD for some reason.
 The company I work for has thier main office in California MD so I go down there every so often.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> If I remember right the last on of these to sell was around $2500 Yours in the 4th one I have seen and they all seem to have been found in Civil war camp sites. And all seem to be shades of puce.
> 
> Chris


 Holy Cow!! Thanks for the Info! I had No Idea. Can't wait to get back there now...


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm not much on that stuff either but i love being far enough away from the city that it's quiet but close enough that its not far to a wal-mart lol. There's some places to do some hiking and digging.... just got to find them. Wish I knew the first thing about finding a privvy... Theres a house in particuar that I would like to dig. Not to mention the housesites long gone in the middle of the woods. You're into canoeing? We go Kayaking every now and then. It's always a blast.


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful...is the base pontilled?  I"ve never heard of it before.


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a beauty $$ for sure. congrats


----------



## kastoo (Oct 12, 2010)

Man, never saw that 1st bottle..awesome


----------

